# 97 Pathfinder SE mystery starter problem



## Anyox (Apr 6, 2005)

My 97 Pathfinder 5 sp (~123K miles) is having some intermittent starter problems and I have gone through many (but not all) of the troubleshooting problems in the Haynes manual with no luck yet tracking down the problem. 

This started two weekends ago. Coincidentally that weekend I changed the spark plugs, but I don't think that has to do with my current problem since I have rechecked the gap and torque on the plugs and all seem to be firing correctly. Since that time the car has started just fine, or started with some difficulty and extended cranking, and not done anything at all when I turned the key. The first time that it did nothing when I turned the key, I thought it was a dead battery so I jumped it, and the car started right up. As it turns out the battery likely wasn't the problem since I have tested the battery many times with a multimeter and it always reads 12.3-12.6 volts and the battery is only a year old. 

The second time the car wouldn't start, it occurred while I was trying to haul my boat out of the water. After that, it wouldn't start for the following 2 hours and needed to be push started after a friend towed me off the ramp. 

I have since been able to reproduce the problem in my garage. It appears to be a progressive problem because when it has sat cold for a while, the car starts without difficulty. I then let the rpms stabilize at 1100 and turn it off to start it again....and again...and again. As I keep restarting the car, the starts get more labored and occasionally the car will start, go to real low rpm (~300) then rebound and stabilize. Usually just before the attempt where it won't start, the car sounds like it has a dead battery. Then with the next turn the car won't start. It doesn't make any sounds from the starter solenoid, the starter doesn't try to turn, no sounds at all from beneath the engine. I have done a preliminary check (without alligator clips, but holding the wires) of many of the relays (Ignition, N-P, Fuel Pump and maybe one more) but all seem fine. I checked the clutch start switch and that seems fine as well. I have looked at all of the fuses that seem obviously a part of the starting circuit and all look good. I haven't been able to locate the clutch interlock relay as it doesn't seem to be in the three fuse box locations unless I just don't know what the acronym is for that. I did check that the solenoid is getting appropriate voltage when the key is turned off, but haven't had a second set of hands to test the voltage when the key gets turned on. 

So after it won't start, it seems that occasionally, it will start if I try again a few times without any labor. But then again there was the time on the boat ramp where it didn't start for an additional two hours. If this were a fuse thing or a relay thing, would there be any possibility of the problem being so intermittent? If this was a solenoid problem, wouldn't there be some noise when you turned the key? Any advice of where to look/what to try would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I would have the starter tested and no it doesnt always make a click if the solenoid is going bad. I would also check the connections for the battery for corrosion or being loose. next time it acts up you could tap on the starter with a wrench then try to start it. if it does then its definitely the starter.


----------



## Anyox (Apr 6, 2005)

I ended up finding/fixing the problem. It turned out that after testing all the electrical possibilities I was able to replicate the problem and have someone hold down the key to the start position. I then tapped the solenoid with the butt end of a screwdriver and it started every time on the first or second tap (depending on the strength of the tap). I removed the starter from the engine, then removed the solenoid from the starter and it was filthy inside. Turns out there was enough dust in there to make the rod stick and not move inside the solenoid when energized. I cleaned all the parts with a $3 can of Lectra-Motive, put it all back together and haven't had a problem since. YAY! Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## sonyslave (May 31, 2009)

I wish I had known that you can clean out the solenoid! I swapped out the whole starter, problem solved, but not as cheaply as a simple hosing out w/contact cleaner!
Maybe next time.

Thanks for sharing your info Anyox!


----------

